
How consulting companies like McKinsey optimized American inequality - hhs
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2019/12/13/how-consulting-companies-like-mckinsey-optimized-american-inequality/%3foutputType=amp
======
hhs
Please note, if the title's link doesn't work, this should:
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2019/12/13/how-
consu...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2019/12/13/how-consulting-
companies-like-mckinsey-optimized-american-inequality/)

